# Now that's Magic



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Question : How do you manage to come home with a new mouse when you go to visit a *rat* breeder???

Answer : Magic lol










Do you like him? I've called him Magic, because he just is


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

He is very cute, and likes your kids!


----------



## Demi (Feb 14, 2009)

Aww cute, you should call him magic! lol


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Angelmouse said:


> likes your kids!


My daughter was very excited when she came home yesterday to find so many furries to snuggle :lol:


----------

